# zes op de tien vindt/vinden



## jazyk

Goededag! Zou het werkwoord hier niet in het meervoud moeten zijn of zijn beide varianten correct?

Ruim zes op de tien studenten vindt zichzelf goed in bed, van wie twaalf procent zichzelf 'heel goed' vindt.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Jazyk

Naar mijn mening is enkel *"vinden"* juist omdat studenten nu eenmaal meervoud is. 

Ik moet wel bekennen heel wat mensen (Met het Nederlands als moedertaal) deze "fout" maken door twee dingen met elkaar te vermengen.

*- zes op tien vindt.* (Hmmm. De onzekerheid knaagt hier een beetje) 
*- zes op tien mensen vinden. *


Wat de inhoud van de zin beftreft kan ik alleen maar het volgende toevoegen. 

*"Was ik maar student gebleven ".* 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Kayla321

Ik zou ook zeggen vinden, omdat het onderwerp volgens mij _zes studenten_ is en zes is meer dan één.


----------



## fons89

Ik zou toch gaan voor '*vindt*'.

Zoals NewtonCircus al zei; 'zes op tien *vindt*' zou correct zijn. 'zes' Is in dit geval een woord dat weliswaar duidt op meerdere personen, maar desondanks gepaard gaat met een vervoeging van het werkwoord in enkelvoud. 

Denk bijv. ook aan woorden als 'politie': 
'De politie gaat niet uit van een misdrijf'. In het engels worden dit soort woorden wel vergezeld door meervoud in het werkwoord (the police are corrupt, the people are nice) maar in het Nederlands is dit niet zo.

Ik denk echter niet dat door de toevoeging 'studenten', 'zes op de tien studenten *vinden*' correct wordt. Ik denk dat je 'op de 10 studenten' als een toevoeging, aanvullende informatie op het onderwerp moet zien.

Bijv:

'Een gedeelte van de toeschouwers *ging* voor het einde van de wedstrijd naar huis.'
'Een deel van de boeken *ging* verloren in de brand.'

en niet:

'Een gedeelte van de toeschouwers *gingen* voor het einde van de wedstrijd naar huis.'
'Een deel van de boeken *gingen* verloren in de brand.'

'Een gedeelte'/'Een deel' is hier het onderwerp, 'van de toeschouwers'/'van de boeken' is aanvullende informatie.

Denk ik....


----------



## NewtonCircus

fons89 said:


> Ik zou toch gaan voor '*vindt*'.
> Denk bijv. ook aan woorden als 'politie':
> 'De politie gaat niet uit van een misdrijf'. In het engels worden dit soort woorden wel vergezeld door meervoud in het werkwoord (the police are corrupt, the people are nice) maar in het Nederlands is dit niet zo.


 
Fons nummer 89 heeft gelijk wat het Engels betreft. Ik betrap mezelf altijd op deze fout. 

Met Google vind je zowel *vindt* als *vinden* en er is niet eens een duidelijk onderscheid in het aantal treffers. 

Wat ook interessant is, is de klank wanneer je deze zinnen in een vraag gaat omvormen.

*Is (zijn ) zes op tien (een) goede ouder? *
*Zitten (zit ) acht op tien criminelen in de gevangenis? *
*Zit (zitten ) acht op tien van alle criminelen in de gevangenis? 

*

Groetjes,
Herman


----------



## Kayla321

Mmm, nee, niet mee eens. Volgens mij zijn de voorbeelden nl verschillend.

Een deel (één deel!) [van de boeken] ging verloren
Een gedeelte (één gedeelte) [van de toeschouwers] ging naar huis

is volgens mij niet hetzelfde als

Zes [van de tien] studenten vinden...

omdat het onderwerp in dit geval meervoud is (itt de andere twee zinnen).


Het wordt weer anders als je over percentages gaat praten. (Om het nog maar een beetje ingewikkelder te maken!  )


Is ... een (één!) goede ouder?
Zitten acht ... criminelen (crimineLEN) in de gevangenis?

Die laatste zin van NewtonCircus klopt volgens mij überhaupt niet, los van de vraag of het zit of zitten moet zijn.


----------



## Joannes

Hier staat het zo ongeveer allemaal in:
http://taal.vrt.be/taaldatabanken_master/juist/050630.shtml

Je vindt nog afzonderlijke pagina's:
over één/zes op de tien + enk/mv http://taal.vrt.be/taaldatabanken_master/taalkwesties/o-oz/tk-o0055.shtml
over procenten http://www.onzetaal.nl/advies/procent.php
over een eventuele meervoudsvorm met en een meervouds-_n_ in breuken http://taal.vrt.be/taaldatabanken_master/spellen_schrijven/tips/st-10023.shtml en http://taal.vrt.be/taaldatabanken_master/juist/030130.shtml

Het is waar dat in de praktijk veel mensen desondanks een enkelvoudsvorm zouden gebruiken: *zes op de tien studenten vindt...* Normatief gezien is dat verkeerd.


----------



## jazyk

Dank je wel voor alle antwoorden en voor de interessante links.


----------

